# Swap Flies give away!( Winners Chosen!!!!)



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2011)

We recently completed a fly swap over in the Fly Fishing Forum. I was the host for the swap and due to some participants dropping out, we ended up with some extra flies. So we as a group have decided to have a give away. What the winner will recieve is an Altoids Tin with a set of flies from the fly swap. If you would like to recieve a set of the flies with the user name and pattern name attached to each fly,place a post in this thread. I will pick a winner on Friday 7/22/11 at around 7pm. Here is a link to the thread with pix of the flies. I will tie a few extra to throw in with it.So if you want in, post up!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=628230


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 8, 2011)

Pick Me !!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes I can always use flies!


----------



## ASH556 (Jul 8, 2011)

I could really use 'em.  Thanks for your kindness and may the best man win!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll drop my name in the hat.
Thanks!


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 8, 2011)

Add me as well.

Thanks,

jbrooker


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2011)

Add me, Thanks!


----------



## John (Jul 8, 2011)

*put*

my name in please


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 8, 2011)

put me in please; Im breaking out the old flyrod.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 8, 2011)

Put me in sir! Those are some fine looking flies. 


Thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2011)

Any of those would be a prize in the tackle box.

Put me in please.


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 8, 2011)

Very generous of you folks to do so !
I'd like to throw my name in the hat as well, and THANKS !


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks as always. Put me in the hat!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Paymaster, you are good guy! Please add my name to the list.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 8, 2011)

yes sir , throw my name in the hat please !!!


----------



## Pavy (Jul 8, 2011)

just started fly fishing so all I have are store bought...would love to see and use what some experieced GA fly fishermen are tying!


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 8, 2011)

Add me , thanks


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Paymaster...I'd like an opportunity to be in the chase as well.


----------



## theronhearn (Jul 8, 2011)

add me thanks


----------



## NoOne (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't own a fly rod but go ahead and put me in.......will give me the excuse to buy a fly rod


----------



## duckbill (Jul 8, 2011)

Put my name in the hat! Thanks!


----------



## zebco33 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh man, pick me! Brand new flyrod for my birthday...starter set as I have always wanted to do that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like a chance at those. Thanks, David!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat please!  Thanks


----------



## blink (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love to have them!


----------



## kirby999 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm always looking for new ideas , add me to the list please. Thanks , kirby


----------



## mandofisher (Jul 8, 2011)

Add me also....

Thanks much


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 8, 2011)

Put me in too please.
Thanks!  They all look great!


----------



## puddle jumper (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love in also,,, I wanted to get in on the swap but ive only been tying for a short time and did not think my stuff was up to the swap...
Thanks Guys...
PJ


----------



## jhall1976 (Jul 8, 2011)

Man those are some good looking ties... add my name to the hat. Thanks for the generosity and for reigniting my interest in the quest for flyrod fair...


----------



## gdog25 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very kind offer. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Please put my name in,thanks.


----------



## CAL (Jul 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like a chance at those. Thanks, David!



Exactly,me too.I have my Dad's old bamboo rood.Will have to get it out.


----------



## stravis (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## PopPop (Jul 8, 2011)

me too!


----------



## Hyder (Jul 8, 2011)

Throw me in too. Have been wanting to try that for a while.


----------



## biker13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Put my name in and thanks.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 8, 2011)

I am in.  Thanks.


----------



## FordHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 8, 2011)

Post.. but will be in Mexico for the drawing, so please don't dismiss me if I don't respond to my winning ticket until August 1.


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Jul 8, 2011)

please add me too
thanks


----------



## greasemonkey1313 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love in on this...my birthday is in a couple of days, does that up my chance any?


----------



## crokseti (Jul 8, 2011)

If I had a nice bunch of good flies I might get a fish or 2. I have a couple flyrods and thrash the water some but my choice of bugs must be lacking. Please add me.


----------



## wmahunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat please.  Might even have to dig out the vise and tie one for the next swap.


----------



## Seering (Jul 9, 2011)

Im in for it


----------



## flintlock58 (Jul 9, 2011)

put me in


----------



## smittyg (Jul 9, 2011)

hope you pick me..


----------



## Mojo^ (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes sir, you can throw my name in that hat. Thank you!


----------



## breampole (Jul 9, 2011)

Sure put me in I need some new flies.  Thanks.


----------



## carver (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful flies David


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 9, 2011)

Count me in !


----------



## donald-f (Jul 9, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat for the flies. I would love to use them the next trip to the mountain streams. Thank you.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 9, 2011)

If you don't mind adding one more to the hat I'm willing to play!


----------



## eneikirk01 (Jul 10, 2011)

please put me in too!


----------



## gofish07 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Pick me, and I can can pay them forward.*

Pick me pease, it seems I owe a certain Home Physical Therapist a gift. I recently had Knee Replacement and this fine lady cam to my house the past 2 weeks. we learned that she is starting to yak fly fish and loves the sport. I would love to be able to give her this gift for helping me get ready to start fishing again.

Thanks either way.


----------



## burtman725 (Jul 10, 2011)

Name in the hat plz!


----------



## creekbender (Jul 10, 2011)

Please put my name in ! Thanks !


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Jul 10, 2011)

please count me in!


----------



## steve campbell (Jul 10, 2011)

please add me to the list.


----------



## tah1982 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sign me up!
Thanks Paymaster


----------



## turkey foot (Jul 11, 2011)

Add me to the list.


----------



## RickBlane (Jul 11, 2011)

*I'm in*

I'm in.

Thanks

RB


----------



## dmiles (Jul 11, 2011)

Count me in and Thanks


----------



## Underwatercolors (Jul 11, 2011)

Please add me to list.

Thanks


----------



## valkrod (Jul 11, 2011)

Please add me. Thanks


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 11, 2011)

Pick me, I've got my hand up!


----------



## Lightnrod (Jul 12, 2011)

Would love to be added to the list. My father in law wants to take my son and I fishing and new flies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DFB (Jul 12, 2011)

Paymaster, How can we say no? Count me in. Thanks for all you do for this forum.


----------



## jh1231 (Jul 12, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 12, 2011)

sign me up!


----------



## Terry May (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for doing this.  Please put me in, it would give me an excuse to take the kids more often.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks,I need some new flies!


----------



## KissMyBass (Jul 13, 2011)

Id love to be in the drawing if you don't mind sir


----------



## Jasper (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice of you guys. Count me in!


----------



## ccookou812 (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitely include me I just got a new fly rod and it is screaming at me to go fishing


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks again for your generosity, count me in!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 14, 2011)

All above are entered.


----------



## Brine (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes Sir. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## donblfihu (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd like a chance thank you


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 17, 2011)

count me in


----------



## GABowhuntr (Jul 17, 2011)

Throw my name in the hat please. Thanks!


----------



## golffreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Count me in please...thanks!


----------



## tharris73 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sign me up, please.  Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2011)

OK I am gonna go ahead and draw a name. I will be gone until late this evening and no one has added their name since Monday. Be back in a few.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2011)

And the winner(s) are...........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Cal and Blink! 
Haaaaaaa Y'all thought there would be one winner but I got two sets. Congrats;Cal and blink need to PM where to send. Thanks to all that entered and special thanks to the tiers of the flies!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations Cal & Blink,Happy fishing


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2011)

My humble thanks to all involved.What a treasure!

Look out fish..........!


----------



## blink (Jul 22, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> And the winner(s) are...........................
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Saaaweeeet!!!!
PM Sending!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats ya'll - catch some big ones!


----------



## injun joe (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! Post up some pics of the fish when you get 'em.


----------



## wmahunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats to the lucky two winners!


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 23, 2011)

All right Cal and Blink we are looking forward to some pics of those flies in use.  Good fishing!!! Have fun.


----------



## blink (Aug 5, 2011)

i am going to try out some of the flies this weekend at a local hole. maybe i can catch a bass on the cicada or dragonfly patterns..


----------

